# Бутик Интеллектуальной Собственности  БИС IN-KU > Сценарии, блоки для любого праздника от креативных  авторов -ведущих  форума IN-KU > От Елены Уралочки >  Клятва по новому!!! Всё для свадьбы!!!

## Уралочка

*Клятва по новому!!!*

Сознайтесь честно, кто по свадьбам гуляет с детства?
Помните, как было раньше? Заходишь в загс, а там всё так скучно… ну понятно - это государственное учреждение, не место для радости)))

Потом фотосессии в разных кустарниках города, возлагание букета возле какого ни будь банка, 
прикрепление замочка на мосту влюблённых, подкидывание жениха… Вы же так не делали?! 

Делалиии?! Правда?!  Ну уж нет… на нашей свадьбе всё должно быть не как у всех!

Прошу выйти молодых на дуэль. На клятвенную дуэль с секундантами!!!


*В комплекте: подробное описание, музыка +* *ВИДЕО с мк.*

*Стоимость комплекта 500р.*

*карта сбербанка 4817 7601 2567 6290*

----------

Маргарита Феоктистова (20.01.2017), Мурчик (21.01.2017)

----------


## Alenk

Елена, спасибо за очередной шедевр! Блок настолько затягивает, что я сама даже после праздника еще дня два хожу и пою "Буду, я буду" Это бок настолько поднимает градус настроения у всех гостей и "буду, я буду" звучит со всех сторон.

----------

Уралочка (22.06.2017)

----------


## Уралочка

> Елена, спасибо за очередной шедевр! Блок настолько затягивает, что я сама даже после праздника еще дня два хожу и пою "Буду, я буду" Это бок настолько поднимает градус настроения у всех гостей и "буду, я буду" звучит со всех сторон.


Спасибо!!! Очень приятно :Blush2: !!! Пользуйтесь на здоровье!!!  :Tender:

----------


## Ирина06121979

Елена, блок просто супер!!! Даже не сомневалась в его успехе, сразу поняла - МОЁ!!! Ох, как отрывались и гости и молодожены - динамичный, захватывающий, музыкальный! Про Ваш талант и Ваши потрясающие блоки можно говорить бесконечно, все использую в работе и все они беспроигрышные! Спасибо огромное!!!

----------


## Уралочка

> Елена, блок просто супер!!! Даже не сомневалась в его успехе, сразу поняла - МОЁ!!! Ох, как отрывались и гости и молодожены - динамичный, захватывающий, музыкальный! Про Ваш талант и Ваши потрясающие блоки можно говорить бесконечно, все использую в работе и все они беспроигрышные! Спасибо огромное!!!


Спасибо  :Tender:

----------


## дюймовка

*Уралочка*, 
Лена здравствуйте,хочу купить клятву по новому-отзовитесь когда будете на форуме

----------


## дюймовка

Леночка   насмеялась от души!!!!

моя фишечка!!!!

спасибищщщщщщщщщщееееееееееееее

----------

